# Value of these for a friend.



## Big Moe (Apr 8, 2021)

How much would y'all pay for these? Friend is looking to buy them.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 8, 2021)

$72.10 
Cool


----------



## phantom (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd ask my friend what they are willing to pay.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Apr 8, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> $72.10
> Cool



each?   lol


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 8, 2021)

I Like em ... i would buy them if they are for sale ...


----------



## sworley (Apr 8, 2021)

Cool but rough, rough. Seriously like $200 each tops. They need everything, what project bikes...


----------



## nick tures (Apr 8, 2021)

pm sent


----------



## ddmrk (Apr 9, 2021)

I would do 400/500 each


----------



## 123totalpack (Apr 15, 2021)

600 ea


----------



## vastingray (Apr 15, 2021)

The cost to restore would be more than you could go buy a nice original one


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 15, 2021)

Is this a Cabe viral " appraisal, value" auction the bid went from $72.10 - $600 ea. I hope someone gets them. So if your friend gets them for $50 ea he knows he did real good. And no appraisal fee. Sell em before ya buy em, thats great. You have just become your friends sales agent. Whats your commission rate?


----------

